# Battery Power Converter



## De Lockamy (Apr 28, 2019)

My husband says it is on the front of the trailer in the form of a simple 3 prong plug. The manual that we got with the trailer does not tell us what things are on the outside. I think the Battery Power Converter is on the back side of the trailer and you need to get a special 3 prong plug converter to hook it up to household current. Can anyone help us? Does anybody know anything?


----------



## C Nash (May 1, 2019)

I would suggest getting a neighbor camper to go over the hookup procedures.  Would help to know type camper you have.  Is it the type where you have the power supply hard wired or the type that plugs into the rv?  If you are wanting to plug into standard house plug you will need a adapter.  Just remember you will need to be careful on what you turn on in the rv.  Is the rv new or used?  If new go back to dealer and have them show you.  Good luck


----------

